# Best setting for Sat Plus Pro



## quiquik (Dec 13, 2013)

I would be interested in any comments also. I have a 48 inch to 60 inch pro and still trying to figure how high to set it with co2 and ei ferts. It is sitting around 16 inches from substrate and I am dealing with couple types of algae.


----------



## rick dale (Feb 26, 2014)

*Light*

I have a 48/60 plus pro on a 60 gallon tank . the light is 21 inches above the substrate. I have all four colors set on 50%. Ànd the plants are doing great. I am dosing pps pro and injecting pressurized co2. Still have a little algae , and you will no matter what.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

I tend to start newer tank's at slower speed.
Maybe first two week's, I run the light's for five or six hour's only.
Then maybe run the light's for a couple week's at seven or eight hour's and progress to ten hour's as the plant's hopefully continue to do well.
As far as spectrum,, anything between 5,000K and 8,000K will grow weed's just fine.
Then I can use more blue or red in combination with the afore mentioned to achieve the look I like in the tank.
Plant's do well for me.


----------



## quiquik (Dec 13, 2013)

rick dale said:


> I have a 48/60 plus pro on a 60 gallon tank . the light is 21 inches above the substrate. I have all four colors set on 50%. Ànd the plants are doing great. I am dosing pps pro and injecting pressurized co2. Still have a little algae , and you will no matter what.


Wow, I've got mine set at 70% so today I doing my wc and cleaning maybe I'll bump it down some. Also my photo period is only 6 hrs.


----------



## retcheto (Jun 19, 2015)

I've been getting a lot of brown hair algae, I just turned mine down to 65% and bumped up my CO2 a bit, to get the drop checker slightly yellower instead of the dark green, my photoperiod is 8 hours. 

Mine is 18" above the substrate, my DHG has been doing well so far, I just planted some staurogyne repens too. Let's see how they all do with lower lights.


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

curious, what are you guys calling 60/70%? I've got mine on the yellow setting.


----------



## retcheto (Jun 19, 2015)

I mean that I when I push 'daylight' and then the yellow button (I think, it's the one that sets all LED colors to 100), I take each LED color down to where the display says 70. Those numbers are what the display reads when you press up/down on each color to change the intensity of each color. 

I'm not sure if it's really 70%, who knows that the actual relationship is between turning down a color to where the display reads "70" and the PAR that comes out, but I imagine it's probably linear and probably is around 70% of the strength.


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

"doh" Realize I don't have the fancy Pro


----------



## screaminglemon (Jan 11, 2012)

When I first got this light, I used the "sunlight setting" for 8hr a day. This is 100% white and red, 50% green. Plants didn't like it but the algae loved it. I'm still trying to find a suitable lower setting and control the algaes.

Also working on a web-connected IR blaster that should control the light so I can have more than just daytime and nighttime. Tank is in my bedroom so nighttime needs to be completely off but I want to be able to view my fish for more than just 6-7hr during daytime.


----------

